# Wickes PW + HD Lance + Wonder Citrus Snow Foam



## bidderman1969

well, my first attempt on a heavily dirty car!

pics speak louder than words.....



















thought it would cling a bit longer/better....




























bit off tweaking, looking a little better










the toy










want it thicker!!!!










after PW'ing



















time and weather against me, so i had to get on wash it now!​


----------



## Dean_82

That seems pretty poor foam dude...
What setting did you use?
What mix and amount of product you use in the bottle?


----------



## bidderman1969

yeah, it is pretty crap, lol

had to experiment, tried alsorts, about an inch to 2 inches in the litre bottle, fill up with warm water? not enought then really i spose


----------



## ianFRST

depends what foam lance i guess...

my karcher can do that when i put in on chemical setting.... so i hope its not an AB lance


----------



## bidderman1969

Bilt autowash sample









and lance


----------



## Jakedoodles

Hi mate,

There's something very wrong there indeed! That's not the result I get. What setting did you have on the lance? You need to turn the dial on the top of the lance to change the mix. I assure you that you will get better foam than that with the right settings. I know this for a fact, cos I use that product every day  There was also another demo of it on here, and it presented the same thickness as you'd expect from a good foam. 

P


----------



## [email protected]

Noticed that product is 'Corrosive'??

Is it a T.F.R then?? Hope its not stripping wax


----------



## Guest

play around with the nozzles mate, i got mine delivered today and went out and played, started off with foam like yours then i start to play with the nozzles and got a wicked thick foam.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

Turn the top black knob fully clockwise on the hd lance for max foam:thumb:

Reading the H&S label on the tfr I don't think I would be using it with a pressure washer & foam lance without gloves & goggles.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

It's only sodium hydroxide and in the concentrate there is between 2 & 5% so in the diluted the worst case is 5% * 0.25%.

That's a very weak hydroxide solution and not going to cause an average person any skin problems IMHO.

Interestingly what is that pressure washer like?

Which Wickes model is it and do they come with variable lances as standard?. I'm looking at selling my karcher 2.35DB+ and changing it for one of these as I fancy something a bit more mobile.

Thanks


----------



## isherdholi

its a good thing there was a thick layer of dirt on the car to protect the paintwork when you foamed it with that stuff.


----------



## racquel

just to confirm Citrus Snow Foam when used as directed with not strip the wax ie. half the amount to snow foam and don't mix with anything.


----------



## racquel

This is a photo of a customer using citrus Snow Foam - deferent results altogether.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Suprising!! I get this sort of foam, if not better from the same lance. Although, just Super Snow Foam. Not heard/seen that citrus stuff before.


----------



## [email protected]

Gaz W said:


> Suprising!! I get this sort of foam, if not better from the same lance. Although, just Super Snow Foam. Not heard/seen that citrus stuff before.


Yeah baby SSF all the way!:lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles

In reply to the comments about it stripping wax, I can safely say no, it doesn't. Neither is it acidic, nor will it damage paint! Why would I use it on all my clients cars if that was the case? I only have my name to it because it's so good. I bought it under another brand, was really impressed with it, so decided to get some made up for me with the wonder brand on. 

Mark - many thanks for your concerns. I'm sure they were well intended and not sniping in any way.


----------



## Jakedoodles

isherdholi said:


> its a good thing there was a thick layer of dirt on the car to protect the paintwork when you foamed it with that stuff.


Hi,

I'm not sure what you do for a job, but I am a professional detailer. I use this product on all my customers cars as a pre-wash. By all means, have a look at my website to see the results. I feel that a much better way of doing things rather than wildly claiming that my product will damage paint with absolutely no experience of it, nor evidence to back your statement up. In fact, one could even go so far as to state that comment is liable.


----------



## [email protected]

Wonderdetail said:


> In reply to the comments about it stripping wax, I can safely say no, it doesn't. Neither is it acidic, nor will it damage paint! Why would I use it on all my clients cars if that was the case? I only have my name to it because it's so good. I bought it under another brand, was really impressed with it, so decided to get some made up for me with the wonder brand on.
> 
> Mark - many thanks for your concerns. I'm sure they were well intended and not sniping in any way.


'Concerns' were all they were mate..


----------



## bidderman1969

can i just say that when i started the thread, i started off by saying this was my first *attempt* at this, so i was pretty much rushing around in between showers desperate to do some of this "foaming" stuff, :lol:

*Tip* dont do this in a hurry, especially your first time at it! :lol:

so i have no doubt that these products are good, and it really is me experimenting with it all, especially when i said about it being "crap" in the sense of my foaming abilities  besides, it is my first attempt at this, and the advice i get is much appreciated, as you chaps have done this quite a few times already!


----------



## bidderman1969

prestige-detailer said:


> play around with the nozzles mate, i got mine delivered today and went out and played, started off with foam like yours then i start to play with the nozzles and got a wicked thick foam.


this is what i was in the process of doing, but hoses getting tangled up, tap connector coming of taps, etc... :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

cheezemonkhai said:


> It's only sodium hydroxide and in the concentrate there is between 2 & 5% so in the diluted the worst case is 5% * 0.25%.
> 
> That's a very weak hydroxide solution and not going to cause an average person any skin problems IMHO.
> 
> Interestingly what is that pressure washer like?
> 
> Which Wickes model is it and do they come with variable lances as standard?. I'm looking at selling my karcher 2.35DB+ and changing it for one of these as I fancy something a bit more mobile.
> 
> Thanks


the PW itself isnt too bad i spose, its 160 BAR, 2800W and its the first PW i have had, seems to have a good kick to it, anything else you need to know? cost £200, definately get extension hose tho me thinks


----------



## bidderman1969

so i think after all of todays events, i will be experimenting with the dials, as well as the front twisting bit too, which i found out does the width of spray (?)

and thanks to Paul for bending over backwards to get this stuff to me as quick as possible, and sending some helpful emails towards my incompetance with a lance :lol: sorry i couldnt have answered you earlier chap, internet went down for a while, good old Virgin Media!

:detailer:


----------



## Jakedoodles

I did the passat today with the citrus snow foam and took some pictures to show what it will look like if the dial on the HD lance is correctly adjusted. This is about half an inch of citrus snow foam, mixed with warm water. Nothing else! No shampoo, or any other foam. Just the citrus foam.

Car beforehand:


























Foaming:


















After dwelling for around 8 minutes:










And rinsed:









































No agitation there. Just foam, dwell, rinse. Not even pressure washed as my lavor ran out of fuel as soon as I'd finished foaming, so just rinsed with a hose!


----------



## bidderman1969

thats what im after! so more playing around needed! lol


----------



## PugIain

What sort of connection is on your wickes p/w mate?
Ive got a cheaper one and I was thinking it was maybe the same,then I could get myself a lance for it.


----------



## bidderman1969

Lavor


----------



## PugIain

bidderman1969 said:


> Lavor


Ok nice one,I'll have to do some research on whether mines the same.


----------



## cheezemonkhai

That is very very impressive.


----------



## bidderman1969

RoverIain said:


> Ok nice one,I'll have to do some research on whether mines the same.


would that be one of the yellow ones?


----------



## PugIain

Yeah small one,with ickle black wheels.Ok but noisey!


----------



## bidderman1969

i thought about them, but went for the heftier motor and extra price, along with the gurantee


----------



## PugIain

I would have liked a bigger one but at the time I had just bought a new car and was alittle low on funds.
Maybe buy a bigger one soon.


----------



## bidderman1969

yey! i have no complaints at the mo, will try out the supplied "foaming" gun this weekend!


----------



## bidderman1969

*update!*

so after playing around and getting nowhere quickly as i was hurrying too much, today was a less stressful day, so i began playing!

wife's CG XXX waxed car, ideal for snow foam testing me thinks










think im getting the hang of this!



















rinsed off, no washing










yes, just rinsed!










so, now i shall try the mighty Rover.........

car after about a weeks worth of grime































































now earlier in this thread it was suggested that the citrus snow foam that i put a picture up of might strip wax, well the leading edge of the bonnet was treated some CG XXX wax about a week ago, as i had a few stone chips on it so i wanted a little bit of protection, and this pic is after the citrous snow foam had time to work, and PW'ed off....










as you can see, theres still a healthy amount of wax there, and TBH, i dont think it has touched it at all

these pics are straight after the snow foam has been power washed off, nothing else, and i think it gives it a lovely glossy look




























i have to say, i am mightily impressed with that snow foam stuff! 

all i did with it after was dodo juiced it, as all i wanted to do was give it some winter protection, it needs a good claying and some machine polishing with the Megs 220! probably be done about spring/summer time!


----------



## Jakedoodles

It's good stuff, isn't it? Like I mentioned, I use this on all my details nowadays as it's got such good cleaning power.


----------



## bidderman1969

its awesome kit! glad i had more time today to play around


----------



## 350gt

Can you get the same cleaning action if you use a Gilmour foam gun?


----------



## bidderman1969

have to ask Paul on that one


----------



## bidderman1969

oh, and the Rover hasnt had any protection put on it since at least 17,000 miles........ it now has 144,000


----------



## taffyracer

Can i ask which wickes one that is and what lance it is? Looks great btw


----------



## quattrogmbh

That is impressive if it has that cleaning power, even without agitation.

When will it be back in stock?


----------



## bidderman1969

taffyracer said:


> Can i ask which wickes one that is and what lance it is? Looks great btw


http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/186899

160 bar, 2800w


----------



## bidderman1969

quattrogmbh said:


> That is impressive if it has that cleaning power, even without agitation.
> 
> When will it be back in stock?


is it out of stock? not suprised! its just great, certainly gives a good glossy look, and yes, without agitation


----------



## The Doctor

cheezemonkhai said:


> It's only sodium hydroxide and in the concentrate there is between 2 & 5% so in the diluted the worst case is 5% * 0.25%.
> 
> That's a very weak hydroxide solution and not going to cause an average person any skin problems IMHO.
> 
> Interestingly what is that pressure washer like?
> 
> Which Wickes model is it and do they come with variable lances as standard?. I'm looking at selling my karcher 2.35DB+ and changing it for one of these as I fancy something a bit more mobile.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry mate your talking rubbish. Between 2-5 % Sodium Hydroxide is above average for a general purpose TFR. A TFR with that much caustic should be strong enough to clean curtain siders! The fact it advises that its corrosive speaks for itself in that is can cause health problems. I would expect on a windy day with blow back onto the bare skin to cause rashes,reddening of the skin and detergent burns.


----------



## bidderman1969

oh for crying out loud........

nothing personal but whats the problem here? I have taken step by step pics, even shown week old wax after the snow foam had been applied, left to work, washed off, and low and behold, the wax is still there, and it was windy today, i got it on me, i'm fine, as i was the other day.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Chaps,

In short, I pay to be here as a detailer, not as a retailer. It wouldn't be fair of me to continue answers queries on this thread because the traders who pay more than us detailers do, sell the same product. If you do wish to deal with me, that's great, but could you please direct any queries to me through the website or by email?

Many thanks!
Paul


----------



## The Doctor

bidderman1969 said:


> oh for crying out loud........
> 
> nothing personal but whats the problem here? I have taken step by step pics, even shown week old wax after the snow foam had been applied, left to work, washed off, and low and behold, the wax is still there, and it was windy today, i got it on me, i'm fine, as i was the other day.


Maybe you should try it as bubble bath if its so safe then?


----------



## Jakedoodles

bidderman1969 said:


> oh for crying out loud........
> 
> nothing personal but whats the problem here? I have taken step by step pics, even shown week old wax after the snow foam had been applied, left to work, washed off, and low and behold, the wax is still there, and it was windy today, i got it on me, i'm fine, as i was the other day.


It's funny, isn't it, that the only two people to criticise my products are Mark from Autobrite, and the doctor who is an Autosmart rep; bizarrly, two people who sell similar products! Low, uncalled for tactics if you ask me.

Anyway - as I said - this is no concern of DW. I didn't even start it! If mods want to let this thread run, then fine, but I'm bowing out, and I won't be posting on this one anymore. If anyone wants to talk to me about anything, feel free to call me, and I'll also be more than happy to send out MSDS's to anyone that wants them.


----------



## bidderman1969

The Doctor said:


> Maybe you should try it as bubble bath if its so safe then?


what a ridiculous statement, im speaking from experience of using it, seeing the results, and using it in windy conditions and experiencing it on my skin, have you had a bath in fairy liquid?


----------



## bidderman1969

or anyones else snow foam for that matter?


----------



## [email protected]

Wonderdetail said:


> It's funny, isn't it, that the only two people to criticise my products are Mark from Autobrite, and the doctor who is an Autosmart rep; bizarrly, two people who sell similar products! Low, uncalled for tactics if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway - as I said - this is no concern of DW. I didn't even start it! If mods want to let this thread run, then fine, but I'm bowing out, and I won't be posting on this one anymore. If anyone wants to talk to me about anything, feel free to call me, and I'll also be more than happy to send out MSDS's to anyone that wants them.


Wo wo wo i have not criticized your products at all Paul ..It was just a simple question which i too get every single day off loads of different customers..



Mate we are all entitled to our opinions..


----------



## bidderman1969

im still waiting for a response..........


----------



## racquel

I hope this does not get me another ban!!.

just to clear up a matter and to help Paul out, I supply this product to Paul.

Sodium hydroxide 1-5% C R35 copied from th data sheet - cuastic content.
If you as per directed on the label it will not damage paintwork and strip wax.
If you start mixing this product then there is you problem.
You can re-direct all technical problems through myself.
Paul is ony trying to supply an excellent product and service - like everyone else on here.

JUST REMEMBER IF USED AS PER DIRECTION;
Optimum working concentration is 0.25% at the point of application, with either hot or cold water.
Pre-dilute with up to four equal volumes of water if required. For the greatest safety and
economy, adjust the detergent feed to be just sufficient to give the required cleaning action.
Minimise contact with alkali sensitive surfaces. Rinse the cleaned surface with water, not
allowing the cleaning solution to dry on. Machine manufacturers recommend you run plain water
through the machine after use.
Please refer to product safety data sheet before use. Use only as directed.


----------



## bidderman1969

well im super duper happy with it


----------



## The Doctor

Jeez sometimes i wish i didnt bother. I was outlining the fact that people should be aware of the caustic content in the product. I have at no point criticised the product other than said if the label is true and it contains between 2-5% of caustic then it is not a great idea to let the stuff blow back into your face or on the bare skin at all. Caustic is caustic like it or not and to say that you've had no problems (bidderman) does not automatically mean that its safe to let the stuff blow all over you. 

I dont know why my connection with Autosmart comes into it. I would advise people not to let Active XL which contains less than 2% caustic blow back on them. Hell,id even advise not to wash your hands in Hazsafe which is completely non-caustic and one of the safest products around!

Id also like to add that to say it does not strip wax is being economical with scientific facts. Even a Ph neutral product will strip away wax to a certain degree (albeit minute levels). As the Ph increases the wax will be deteriorated more and more. What is the Ph of this product anyone know?

And for the record no i dont bath in fairy liquid,infact i dont use any bubble bath at all!


----------



## The Doctor

racquel said:


> Minimise contact with alkali sensitive surfaces. Rinse the cleaned surface with water, not
> allowing the cleaning solution to dry on. Machine manufacturers recommend you run plain water
> through the machine after use.


Thanks for that. Kinda outlines what i was stating and got flamed for.


----------



## bidderman1969

The Doctor said:


> Maybe you should try it as bubble bath if its so safe then?


dont you think that was a bit of silly statement then?

im all for peoples opinions on products, so much so that i gave mine on this one, im no expert but im sure most things arent safe if they are not used as per instruction?


----------



## jimjon

what i don't get is howcome the people in house no.16? have different sized wheelie bins to everyone else?

thought they all the same?


----------



## cheezemonkhai

The Doctor said:


> Sorry mate your talking rubbish. Between 2-5 % Sodium Hydroxide is above average for a general purpose TFR. A TFR with that much caustic should be strong enough to clean curtain siders! The fact it advises that its corrosive speaks for itself in that is can cause health problems. I would expect on a windy day with blow back onto the bare skin to cause rashes,reddening of the skin and detergent burns.




I'm talking rubbish am I, well since I went and did chemistry at university I think I'll disagree there.

It might be 2-5% in the concentrate but if you read the f**king label you see that you dilute it so that it is 0.25% concentrate to water.

eg 400:1 so even in a worse case example with 5% in the conc you will get 0.0125% hydroxide solution in the product sprayed.

So that is solution is weak as hell once diluted. If hydroxide that weak causes you skin issues I suggest you see a dermatologist as common foods will cause you skin problems too.

As for the pH neutral comments, well neutral relative to what?

7 is neutral, 5,5 is human skin, car wax who knows?

If alkaline products automatically deteriorated wax, that would make wax acidic no? That would mean that by applying wax to your car you are setting it up for some nice corrosive action.

Maybe i'll go put some colli 476 on the PH sticks i have see what it says shall I?

In fact you've just reminded me I must post up the reply from the AS rep which backed up what I said on the other thread that you were so adamant about!


----------



## The Doctor

bidderman1969 said:


> dont you think that was a bit of silly statement then?
> 
> im all for peoples opinions on products, so much so that i gave mine on this one, im no expert but im sure most things arent safe if they are not used as per instruction?


I was trying to get the point across that its not a good idea to get the stuff all over you. Since that went over your head,forget it and enjoy the product.


----------



## The Doctor

cheezemonkhai said:


> I'm talking rubbish am I, well since I went and did chemistry at university I think I'll disagree there.
> 
> It might be 2-5% in the concentrate but if you read the f**king label you see that you dilute it so that it is 0.25% concentrate to water.
> 
> eg 400:1 so even in a worse case example with 5% in the conc you will get 0.0125% hydroxide solution in the product sprayed.
> 
> So that is solution is weak as hell once diluted. If hydroxide that weak causes you skin issues I suggest you see a dermatologist as common foods will cause you skin problems too.
> 
> As for the pH neutral comments, well neutral relative to what?
> 
> 7 is neutral, 5,5 is human skin, car wax who knows?
> 
> Maybe i'll go put some colli 476 on the PH sticks i have see what it says shall I?
> 
> In fact you've just reminded me I must post up the reply from the AS rep which backed up what I said on the other thread that you were so adamant about!


Tell me again please that you went to University to do chemistry. Youve only told me about 18 times in the space of the past month.

We are not getting anywhere here. You are adamant that its fine to let this stuff get all over your skin. Im amazed,absolutely astounded by your ignorance of health and safety. Please dont ever get a job designing facial balms for Nivea with your University qualifications!

And to finish off,i told you to E-Mail Autosmart customer services as i did not know fully how the aromatek machine worked,at least not the info you required. I was told by AS it was a dry vapour machine and thats what i told you. When you argued with me about the vapour i told you to E-Mail AS and argue with them. I think your just here to try and show off what you learnt at Uni. We see it daily-backstreet companys setting up and manufacturing TFR (ususally laden with lots of caustic to be honest) It all usually stems from Uni graduates who think they are the next Einstein with a speciality in auto cosmetics. Maybe you should start to design a range of products?

Right sorry for derailing the thread people. Never intended to end up in an argument.


----------



## bidderman1969




----------



## sufff

Eh-oh
I'm not taking sides nor am I saying I am an expert in any way, appreciate the different opinions.
I think the Doc just wanted to point out the fact that you should be careful when you use the product, maybe dilute it more to be safeer?
I am greatful for the advice, because a lot of people have weak/sensitive skin. Heck car shampoo causes my hands to go red and no I don't use dogdgy shampoo just use Megs NXT, Megs Gold Class, CG Maxi Suds II etc. Anyway like I said I am not taking sides, I just hope no one argues anymore and appreciates everyones views including cheezemonkhai's


----------



## bidderman1969

as said before, i was using in accordance with guidelines


----------



## sanchez

jimjon said:


> what i don't get is howcome the people in house no.16? have different sized wheelie bins to everyone else?
> 
> thought they all the same?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheezemonkhai

The Doctor said:


> I think your just here to try and show off what you learnt at Uni. We see it daily-backstreet companys setting up and manufacturing TFR (ususally laden with lots of caustic to be honest) It all usually stems from Uni graduates who think they are the next Einstein with a speciality in auto cosmetics. Maybe you should start to design a range of products?
> 
> Right sorry for derailing the thread people. Never intended to end up in an argument.


I'd just like to point out that I'm not a recent Uni Grad, and won't ever be making this stuff as I followed up with a degree in a totally different field and work in that. I am not the next Einstein, and lets be honest he was a physicist, so probably wouldn't make a very good chemist or sales person anyway. :lol:

However at the same time I hate it when pure marketing misrepresents fact.

I could have said that you seem to say how great the AS stuff all is, perhaps as you sell it, but seem not to back it up with any actual evidence or details on why it works. I didn't see the point.

I see opinion and fact as two very different things and I think you should be a little more careful before casting aspersions on people because they disagree with you.

The point I was trying to make, before you laid into it, was that at the dilutions that will be coming out of the gun it isn't going to be any more nasty than anything else you use.

http://www.pcl.ox.ac.uk/MSDS/SO/sodium_hydroxide.html

The safety sheet for it shows that a 1% solution is what is considered to cause irritation when applied to the eye of a monkey or rabbit. Yes it states it is nasty stuff and sure concentrated NaOH is, but it isn't at those dilutions. (Just to clarify, I'm not suggesting anyone goes and puts this stuff in their eyes).

I would just as happily spray that suff on my hand while applying it in a fully dilute solution of that stuff, eg 0.25% concetrate 99.75% water and not wash my hands until i'd finished, as I would go swim in the sea.

So the point I originally made, IMHO stands. The claims about how nasty this stuff are are pretty much scaremongering as it isn't coming out of the gun concentrated.

I make no apology for that fact that I, like some other people, like evidence to support claims made.

As per the Dr Apologies for taking it off the purpose of the thread and will be leaving it there.


----------



## Guest

I agree with everyone :tumbleweed: 

However, is it more or less caustic than a can of coke?

:lol:


----------



## The Doctor

matt1263 said:


> I agree with everyone :tumbleweed:
> 
> However, is it more or less caustic than a can of coke?
> 
> :lol:


Cokes acidic lol. Wrong end of the Ph scale mate.


----------



## smart valeting

The Doctor said:


> Cokes acidic lol. Wrong end of the Ph scale mate.


LOL

I Think you all need to go and clean some cars lol

But you dont have to if you don't want to


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

smart valeting said:


> LOL
> 
> I Think you all need to go and clean some cars lol
> 
> But you dont have to if you don't want to


Oh and stay safe out there:lol:


----------



## Guest

lol

My point being, they are argueing over what causes skin damage etc, the use of protective clothing, masks etc and yet are quite happy to drink a corrosive substance like coke.

I do wonder if they wear gloves and googles when drinking it


----------



## forde

never mind...


----------



## The Doctor

matt1263 said:


> lol
> 
> My point being, they are argueing over what causes skin damage etc, the use of protective clothing, masks etc and yet are quite happy to drink a corrosive substance like coke.
> 
> I do wonder if they wear gloves and googles when drinking it


In all fairness ive never know anyone to come to any harm through drinking coke lol


----------



## C6REW

Hi Bidderman,

Looking at buying the same pw from Wickes seems a bargain.

Where did you get your lance and did you need to buy a separate fitting for it?

Regards

Chris


----------



## bidderman1969

i got my lance from Paul at wonderdetail, he will ask you which fitting you need, and its a Lavor fitting, and i ordered some of the citrus snow foam from him along with it.

the 3 yr guarantee i believe is a very good one, gives you peace of mind


----------



## C6REW

Hi Bidderman,

Thanks for info.

Regards

Chris


----------



## bidderman1969

no probs matey :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan

That Powerwasher looks like a great piece of kit, my Aldi one started spraying water out from all sorts of places yesterday and as I lost the receipt the 3 year warranty is invalid:wall: 
Only problem is my Autobrite lance has a Karcher fitting, I wonder if Mark would sell me just a lavor fitting 
I stopped using Super Snow Foam for a while because it was suggested to me that it might strip wax and at £164 a pot I didn't want to risk it but I soon started using it again and although I have no scientific evidence to prove it I am certain that the Autobrite foam wont strip wax if used at the recommended dilutions:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

well, it hasnt stripped the wax of mine, but each to their own, my washer gets a lot of use, and i think it will stand the test of time.

lavor fittings are available individualy


----------



## ScoobyDan

Thanks for the info Bidderman:thumb: 
Picked up a Wickes 160 bar pressure washer today, just need a lavor fitting now for my lance. Not had chance to try it yet but the box weighs a ton so hopefully it will be pretty well built:thumb: 
ps. Only 1 now left at Macclesfield store.


----------



## Car Key

ScoobyDan said:


> Thanks for the info Bidderman:thumb:
> Picked up a Wickes 160 bar pressure washer today, just need a lavor fitting now for my lance. Not had chance to try it yet but the box weighs a ton so hopefully it will be pretty well built:thumb:
> ps. Only 1 now left at Macclesfield store.


 This one? http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/186899 Thinking about getting one of those myself. Brass pump too, so stonking vfm. It also comes with a high/low pressure foaming lance - wonder how good that is...


----------



## ScoobyDan

Yes , thats the one , cant wait to try it out


----------



## Car Key

ScoobyDan said:


> Yes , thats the one , cant wait to try it out


 Would be interested to know how the foam lance it comes with, compares to your AB/Elite style lance.


----------



## bidderman1969

Car Key said:


> Would be interested to know how the foam lance it comes with, compares to your AB/Elite style lance.


only used it once myself, maybe i wasnt using it right, but it didnt impress me.

not sure how the high low pressure lance thing works, i just use it as it is, :lol:


----------



## Mutts

This will make everyone laugh.. or perhaps cry :S

My PW = Challenge Extreme

My 'foam gun' = Halfords £5.99 Soap bottle 

Bought this citrus stuff anyway as it looks awsome.... may well have to upgrade my kit to use it though!


----------



## bidderman1969

you may be disappointed, lol, but you never know until you try


----------



## Jakedoodles

The citrus snow foam will not work very well with the halfords soap bottle. Certainly nowhere near the results you'll get with a proper foam lance. The cleaning action is still there though, so it's not aaaaall bad.


----------



## ScoobyDan

Car Key said:


> Would be interested to know how the foam lance it comes with, compares to your AB/Elite style lance.


The foam lance it comes with is no where near as good as the Autobrite one but it actually isnt that bad, I was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked. I put a squirt of Hyperwash in it and a similar amount off Gold Class then topped it up with warm water , I couldn't get it to work on the low pressure setting but it was pretty good on high pressure, although the foam wasn't that great it really did seem to clean pretty well. Only problem I found was that the bottle is pretty big and robustly constructed which makes the lance feel pretty heavy after a short time.
Anyway Autobrite have fitted me a new connector to my foam lance so I will be playing with that later if the rain stops:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

would be good to see the results!


----------



## Car Key

bidderman1969 said:


> only used it once myself, maybe i wasnt using it right, but it didnt impress me.
> 
> not sure how the high low pressure lance thing works, i just use it as it is, :lol:





ScoobyDan said:


> The foam lance it comes with is no where near as good as the Autobrite one but it actually isnt that bad, I was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked. I put a squirt of Hyperwash in it and a similar amount off Gold Class then topped it up with warm water , I couldn't get it to work on the low pressure setting but it was pretty good on high pressure, although the foam wasn't that great it really did seem to clean pretty well. Only problem I found was that the bottle is pretty big and robustly constructed which makes the lance feel pretty heavy after a short time.
> Anyway Autobrite have fitted me a new connector to my foam lance so I will be playing with that later if the rain stops:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb: Sounds like it could do a half decent job. What puts me off the AB/Elite, is all the fitting problems you hear of - hopefully yours will be okay, Scooby.


----------



## ScoobyDan

As my partner was kind enough to pick up some stuff from Autobrite for me the least I could do was give her car a wash . The new fitting on the lance fitted the gun perfectly (I think its only the Karcher ones that were a bit dodgy) and I put about an inch of Supa Snow Foam in the bottle and about half an inch of Gold Class, I topped up the bottle with warm water , set the dial on the lance to just over half and it did this :


----------



## bidderman1969

pretty god damn good i'd say, lol

what did you think of the PW?


----------



## ScoobyDan

Pressure washer is great, far more powerful and better built than my old Power Craft one, absolute bargain too as it is a rebadged Lavor one. Only difference I can see is the Lavor one is yellow and costs about £200 more.
Thanks again for the heads up on the Pressure washer.


----------



## bidderman1969

:thumb: no probs! nice to see the advice was good


----------



## Mutts

so apart from getting poor results using my setup...

How much concentrate should I put in the soap bottle when I wash the car (now the foam has turned up! :wave: ) - so that I don't burn my face or strip the paint! :doublesho 

My PW say it does 360 litres per hour.

Soap bottle obviously has no mix control on it.

Mutts.


----------



## Mutts

Anyone?


----------



## Jakedoodles

You just have to work with different mixes. Use warm water, and start by putting about a very small amount (do not mix it with anything else!) and see how well it foams. If it's rubbish, add some more SF, and so on. Bare in mind you're not using a proper lance, so you'll never get the results some on here can.


----------



## Glossmax

Mutts said:


> so apart from getting poor results using my setup...
> 
> How much concentrate should I put in the soap bottle when I wash the car (now the foam has turned up! :wave: ) - so that I don't burn my face or strip the paint! :doublesho
> 
> My PW say it does 360 litres per hour.
> 
> Soap bottle obviously has no mix control on it.
> 
> Mutts.


Are there no intructions on the Snow Foam bottle?
All I can advise is try it with about 1cm of product in the soap bottle fill with water and see what it comes out like. Trial and error maybe the only way.


----------



## Mutts

Thanks people, havin some idea is better than having no idea at all 


Pug101 - its a soap bottle rather than snow foam bottle.. but it does have some sort of foaming action (tried it with some turtle wax clear wash that I had when I did my gf's mums car on tuesday) came out ok ish.. but as wonderdetail said -NOWHERE near the results I've seen from a proper gun.

Also the bottle runs out REALLY quick!

Think I'll trial & error using the attached bottle till it come out best.. make a note of the ratio - SF to H2O, Then try & bodge a larger capacity bottle for it


----------



## Glossmax

If it's that bad maybe a Supersprayer would be better @ £10 there quite good value.


----------

